# Watching an old Andy Griffith show



## Rivnut (Sep 1, 2021)

Titled “A medal for Opie.”  Barney tries to get Opie in shape and rides a bike while Opie runs. It’s a middleweight Schwinn but the name on the chain guard is hard to read.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 1, 2021)

Corvette?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2021)

Yup, that's a Corvette. And looking at the rack, it's a late 1958.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 1, 2021)

That’s what I first thought but the Corvettes had a headlight on the handlebars.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> That’s what I first thought but the Corvettes had a headlight on the handlebars.




Well you know Barney, always messing with things he knows nothing about. He bought the bike and seller said light untested in his sales ad. So Barney took it off and tried to make it work and then lost the tiny little screw that holds the lens bezel on. End of the light just like all the Corvettes you see today.  🤣


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 1, 2021)

You mean like the ones that I have?  One was missing when I bought the bike, the other was eaten up by battery acid. 0 for 2.  The cheap LEDs provide better light anyway. 😎


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> You mean like the ones that I have?  One was missing when I bought the bike, the other was eaten up by battery acid. 0 for 2.  The cheap LEDs provide better light anyway. 😎




Out of the dozen Corvettes that I have today only two came with a light. My 58 has a really nice one with excellent chrome and I tried to get that one to work. Didn't have much luck and never put it back on the bike figuring I'd deal with it a little later. The one off my girls 55 was mint and that fired right up after I cleaned all the cob webs out of inside and put in a battery. I put that one in the rare parts vault!


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 2, 2021)

In the episode ( The Spoiled Kid) what bike is the spoiled kid riding, almost the whole episode is about that bike.


----------



## hzqw2l (Sep 2, 2021)

Probably masked over the Schwinn and Corvette decals so there was no "free" advertising for Schwinn.

Not sure about products in productions back then but today everything has a licensing fee and to put a name brand on screen the manufacturer has to sign off.

Remember the Mongoose Two Four in the original Karate Kid had all the decals unreadable.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 2, 2021)

I cannot remember which episode but in it, the chain guard had been removed from a new bike. No free advertising.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 2, 2021)

This bike made a couple of appearances in other episodes but this may have been its last.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 2, 2021)

That looks like the bike Andy bought him because he got such good grades in another episode! (But he got the wrong report card and didn't ride the bike because he knew he didn't deserve it)


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 2, 2021)

Western Flyer


----------



## kostnerave (Sep 2, 2021)

It was a AMF, but I couldn't tell the model.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Barney had good taste!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 2, 2021)

..


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 2, 2021)

That's the spoiled kid episode (Arnold Winkler). Is that a Western Flyer? (I WANT MY BIKE) Great episode. Back when you could still spank your kid, take him to the wood shed.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 2, 2021)

..


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2021)

Never knew what episode this was from if it was on a one but my favorite!


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 3, 2021)

In the episode when Miss Crump makes a mistake on Opie's grade card and gives him straight A's and his dad buys him a new bike, it's the same bike as shown in post #18 above beingvridden by the spoiled kid.


----------



## kostnerave (Sep 3, 2021)

mrg said:


> Never knew what episode this was from if it was on a one but my favorite!View attachment 1471696



It was the episode when Opie found a wallet with 50.00 in it. This scene usually gets cut because of run time and the amount of commercials they have to show. It looks like an early J33, having a solo polo instead of a smooth silver glow banana saddle.


----------



## biker (Sep 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 4, 2021)

biker said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1471986



Is Andy lifting the back wheel off the ground? That rear rack must be stronger than it looks!


----------



## JO BO (Sep 4, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Is Andy lifting the back wheel off the ground? That rear rack must be stronger than it looks!



Yes he did it so Barney wouldn’t be riding down the sidewalk like Arnold (the boy) was.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 6, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> In the episode ( The Spoiled Kid) what bike is the spoiled kid riding, almost the whole episode is about that bike.



I think that bike was a Roadmaster with the star sprocket that i recently saw that episode a few weeks ago on MY TV channel. I just love Andy Griffith..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 6, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> ..
> 
> View attachment 1471580
> 
> ...



Could be a Skyrider or maybe an early Jet Pilot... COOOL bkes...


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 8, 2021)

mrg said:


> Never knew what episode this was from if it was on a one but my favorite!View attachment 1471696



I saw this one earlier this evening. It's the episode where Opie finds $50 on the side of the road.  While he's waiting for the week to expire to claim the money, he does some "window shopping."  This bike was one of the things he considers spending the money on.  Of course at the last minute, the person who lost his wallet claims the money.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 9, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I think that bike was a Roadmaster with the star sprocket that i recently saw that episode a few weeks ago on MY TV channel. I just love Andy Griffith..



On second thought, i just remembered this bike is probably a Roadmaster Skyrider Deluxe of which i have one of these bikes...


----------

